# Here is a photo of the Texas Ranger who owned



## John Holbrook (Jul 2, 2006)

the Colt Super .38 I recently acquired. I got the photo of Mr. Rohatch from the Texas State Archives, and still have bio information coming from the Texas ranger Museum..










And here is the display placard....


----------



## John Holbrook (Jul 2, 2006)

There is a great lesson in this thread! I bought this historically important Colt off a table at a small gun show in Custer, WA. Many people walked right by it before I got to it. I heard one "expert" say that it had to much "wear".. He was looking for pristine examples.

I want the ones that show honest usage because they have a story to tell. Many pre-war Colt Super .38s were carried by LEOs of various federal, state and local agencys. So, every example I acquire, deserves a letter from Colts.

As an example, I bought #533 years ago, and got a letter. It was shipped to the Los Angeles Hardware Co. in 1929 for a gentleman from Butte, Montana. I contacted the Montana Historical Society and lo and behold the owner was notorious as the owner of the largest brothel and bar in Butte during the 1920s and 30s. The Colt had been carried and probably used, as Butte was a wild and wooley frontier mining town during the 20s and 30s.

BOY, IF IT COULD JUST TALK!!!!! My kinda pistola!!!!!!!

This is the right stock of Rohatch's Colt. It has the wear pattern of a pistol that has been carried. Note the small scratches on the front grip, again sure signs of a gun that has been carried by a right handed person in a holster. So who would be carrying a Colt Super .38. a law enforcement officer!!!!


----------



## J.R. (Jul 6, 2006)

wow,great find! Now are you going to get a letter from colt,to go along with paperwork you now have? I'm like you, if that COLT could only talk.J.R.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Another great find, and sure do like the history behind the gun, and the man who carried it. Thanks Mr.Holbrook for sharing with us.


----------



## John Holbrook (Jul 2, 2006)

Here is the letter from Colt...


----------



## Vom Kriege (May 5, 2006)

That is just too cool.


----------



## Barry in IN (Nov 6, 2006)

Very nice.
I saw a pic you posted of the gun on another forum, when you had the letter, and like it then. Tracking down a picture of him is even better. 
Yes, I agree, I like guns with honest wear. They can keep their guns that did nothing but sit in an oily sock in the attic, I'll take the ones that have been there.


----------



## sheepdog (Aug 23, 2006)

*One of two-*

I'd have to research the store and the family to try and find the second one-fascinating!!


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

Very nice Mr Holbrook. I appreciate the effort and attention to detail you put into your 1911s. It amazes me the guns you run into...


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

*The .38 Super*

As I recall, the .38 Super cartridge became popular during that era for its ability to penetrate car bodies. The .45 ACP lacked this ability, as did most handguns carried by lawmwen at that time. During this period the ammunition companies developed metal penetrating carttridges, which prompted the development of the .357 Magnum.

It was reported Frank Hamer chose the BAR over the Thompson for its auto body piercing ability in the famous Bonnie and Clyde shooting.

Bob Wright


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

John Holbrook:

Very nice acquisition.

Can you tell me about getting picture/info on a Texas Ranger from the State Archives and Ranger Museum?

I have a cousin in Texas that purchased a LNIB 1st generation Colt SAA from the estate of the Texas Ranger that owned it. He has the letter from Colt, but the additional Ranger info would be sweet.

Any help would be appreciated.


----------

